# B&M Shifter feedback



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

My question has probably been asked a million times and I have found some answers but not enough feedback to pull the trigger.

Before I bought the GTO I was keeping my options open and I admit (go ahead and beat me up) I test drove a few Mustangs. I hated the regular GT's but I test drove both an '01 and an '08. I have to admit I liked both of them and one of the things I liked the most was the way the shifter felt. especially on the '08. 

Which brings me to my question or inquiry. I'm trying to replicate that shifter feel on the GTO. The stock shifter is, I would dare to say, the only thing I truly dislike about the car. I don't mind the long throws so much, but I sure hate the disconnected feeling it has. The shifter on my wife's VW Jetta, which was cable operated, felt more precise and mechanical than the one on the Goat. I don't spend weekends at the dragstrip, but plan to do so ocasionally so I won't be beating up on the shifter all the time, but rather just enjoying the drives in my beloved Goat. Is the B&M good enough for the application I just described? What about the Hurst? Even though I think the Hurst looks to be a "better" version of the stock shifter design. The GMM seems cool bu the price is a little steep. Please provide some feedback or point me in the right direction. Thanks!!! Sorry about the lengthy post. 

:cheers


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Hurt doesn't look good installed. Doesn't hold the stock boot or shift knob. I think the BMM ones does.

I'm sure there are minor differences but I would go BMM just for the factory look even if it costs a few bucks more.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

I have a B&M in my 04 and I have had no problems with it at all. Its a stiffer and shorter throw. Good for city drive as well as the track.


----------



## Dan_E (Nov 25, 2004)

The B&M has had problems with the attaching bolts, but I have kept mine on my 04 since early 2005 when I bought it. I installed a GMM on a friends car and it was a good product, but I have heard about vibrations with the GMM.

I suggest you are going to have trade-offs, but according to most upgrading was a must do mod for an M6 GTO. Just shop wisely and do your research, see which works for you.


----------



## James33 (Feb 28, 2010)

Somewhat related question to the OP - I drove my first GTO today and the shifter felt like it was stuck in goo or oatmeal. Hardly would spring back to center. Felt like stirring a pot of cold molasses. Is this normal or was there something wrong with the car? It was an '06 with only 45K on it. 

Thanks!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I would spend the long dollar on the GMM. There are people with the B&M that haven't had problems. There are probably also some people still driving their Yugos. If you're concerned about vibration (I have had none with my "race" version) then get the GMM "street" version. It's cheaper to buy better once than buying twice.


----------



## GOAT-GOD (Nov 10, 2011)

for the b&m did u have to push really hard to get into reverse???and also in neutral between 1st and reverse is there alot of play??


----------



## 1quik ls2 (Dec 14, 2011)

I love my Billet short throw the best! A lil pricey but well worth the cash. GMM is also a good one so is the mgw-p(?) from a vendor on the other site. Everyone has their own preference, so whatever shifter feels great to you then go with it. Try to find cars with these shifter's in them and get a feel of them, then decide. I did and bought the billet.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

1quik ls2 said:


> Try to find cars with these shifter's in them and get a feel of them, then decide. I did and bought the billet.


Exactly what i did. Same results too.


----------



## GOAT-GOD (Nov 10, 2011)

the b&m one is preaty decent i wont know untill april when it come out of storage  but i moved it around in the garage and its def wayy better than stock!!


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

My Billet is great. Only complaint is a small bit of vibration sometimes. The vibration will happen when you mount a metal to metal to your transmission. 

After I did the install, I saw a thin gasket available that goes between the shifter and transmission to kill the vibration. Made by some guy who does a lot more of them for Mustangs if I remember correctly.

The vibration is not bad enough that I want to uninstall to put the gasket on.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a B&M shifter, it also has vibration issues. I did order a gasket set for the Tremec T 56 trans from stangshifters.com. Car is in storage now, but I removing shifter to install new gasket set, one for trans and one for shifter. I can let you know how it went in the spring. Minnesota winter.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

SWGOAT said:


> I have a B&M shifter, it also has vibration issues. I did order a gasket set for the Tremec T 56 trans from stangshifters.com. Car is in storage now, but I removing shifter to install new gasket set, one for trans and one for shifter. I can let you know how it went in the spring. Minnesota winter.


This one right?? Stang Shifter Gaskets

The other link looks like an advertisement


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I am so glad I went the GMM Rip shifter route.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I have this on my '05 GTO.

I was told by my mechanic that I have a gasket leak where that shifter and T56 meets.

It's the original gasket.

Should I have replaced the gasket in the beginning when I had the shifter installed?


----------

